# Zaria 3105: Two... Errrr... Beauties ;)



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, they aren't beauties... they are actually a bit nasty. Anyway, got these two only because what's inside: a Poljot/Maktime 3105. These watches are cheap as chips (about US$85 shipped for the both of them) and the 3105, as most of you know, it's a striped down 3133. So a reckon it's an excellent source of spare parts. I mainly needed a full balance for my Okeah (gods, I hate that watch, nothing but trouble from the moment I placed the order until now), so here's a couple of donors. Before I take them apart, here's a couple of bad pics just so you now they exist.

Cheap, dual tone cases, probably straight from China. The straps are sourced from Spain, from some factory named Nagata. 22mm both of them.




























No boxes, they come wrapped in cellophane that also encloses their papers










Now the good part: the 3105. Undecorated, so probably straight from the production line. No blue screws, no engravings, no stripes, just a small logo near the balance wheel that I think it is a Maktime logo.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, and I forgot about the lume shot...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Oh, and I forgot about the lume shot...


 :lol:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Davey P said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and I forgot about the lume shot...
> ...


:lol: x2


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...I should probably post it on David's "Sometimes is better on the dark" lume thread...


----------

